# Speed!



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

what breed is the fastest flying pigeon? 

i want to know


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Homing/Racing pigeon  One of the fastest birds in level flight in the world, and definitely the best at maintaining the speed for long periods of time.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

There really is no breed that is the fastest. If there was every body would have ludo's birds, or Clausing's houbens. All you can do is watch the race sheets, find the flyer that wins the most at the kind of race you would be interested in and get those birds.
Dave


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Racing Homers!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Swift*

*Do not over look the EGYPTION SWIFT which I believe is faster then our racing homer.They have a wing span of 30-36 inches,and it looks more like the pointed wing of a falcon.* GEORGE


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Racing homer is most likely the long distance champ. However, from my personal unscientific observations, a common dove is extremely fast for a shorter distance.

Just like most things, it depends upon the details. Long, midium or short distance has to be factored in.

A Cheetah is the fastest land animal, but only for a short distance. A Wolf would destroy a Cheetah in a five mile race.

If you are talking about "all around" or "in general", then I would guess a racing homer.

Why do I assume that? Because they are "racing" birds. That's what they do. Race.

I believe they can obtain a "flat" speed of around 70 miles an hour (especially when being chased by a hawk). "Flat" being not a dive or fall, but just flying horizontally. 

Some other types of pigeons can really zoom downwards (diving) from great distances up, and achieve higher speeds though. A rock (yea, a stone), can go 120 miles an hour if dropped from a plane.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Consider race birds BASE speed has been figured at 45 miles per hour. NOw with tail winds and sperts one can fly faster. But base is 45 miles per hour. Can other pigeons fly that fast yes They can. How long well not sure.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

You are of course correct, re lee, about how important wind is when addressing this subject.

Here is an interesting link of some AU speed records. The highest being 106 miles at over 100 MPH.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/racing_pigeon_calculator.htm


----------

